# Sean Paul



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What the fuck is this man singing? He talks some gibberish English. :

He sings duets with some black girls that have angelic voices and he sounds so stupid.

He gave an interview on the TV and it was hard to understand what the hell he was saying. Where is he from?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

He was born in Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He doesn't sound or look Jamaican. :-/ Shame he never learned proper English. ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

He just sounds like a twat!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL, I was trying to make an assertive assesment of this person, but now you spoiled my game. ;D

It's OK, I guess he came from a disadvantage background and never got any education.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

See?

Its another person with 2 christian names and no apparent surname......

May they all burn in hell......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> See?
> 
> Its another person with 2 christian names and no apparent surname......
> 
> May they all burn in hell......


It does seen to work very well Tim. Are you keeping a master list?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

.......don't care that I can't understand him, he is just terrible. But all his songs get stuck in my head and drive me insane.................argh :-/ Still my niece likes him sort of goes all wabbly when I ask her about him, I worry for her she is only 12!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Still my niece likes him sort of goes all wabbly when I ask her about him, I worry for her she is only 12!


They start young these days liking hot blooded males


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Who is he? (I'm serious here, never heard of him)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Who is he? (I'm serious here, never heard of him)


LOL really?  .


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh good Sean...

I saw him on Top of The Pops the other week and he was on Radio 1 - Tim Westwood

TOTP presenter couldn't understand what he was saying but pretended he could but what was the funniest was...

Westwood was taking the piss out of him as he'd ask him a question and he'd say some of his usual gibberish and Westwood would say something "Sorry Sean, only caught the first word in that, can you speak a bit clearer" and persisted to subtely slate him off and the thick Jamaican was never any wiser


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Dares a rat in me kit-chin wot am a gonna du

Sean Paul - Whitest Black man ever along with that dude from UB40 oh and Micheal Jackson of Course!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> LOL really? Â  . Â


Yes, really. Don't listen to R1 or watch top of the pops :-[.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

his type of music is called dance hall very big in west indies,his is a commercial version though for uk mainstream. ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

and a real chav scum favourite too...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't get me 'jiggying'


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Who is he? (I'm serious here, never heard of him)


Me neither. But then I am a music-lover.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

after reading this earlier I then zoom (haha 40mph speed limit) to the Gower and Â 8) in the sun too! When he comes on the radio...........and what am I still singing 3 hrs later :........................"something, something, early morning"


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

He's easy to avoid:

1. Don't listen to Radio 1
2. Don't watch TOTP
3. Avoid all the 'urban' and 'kids' music channels on Sky (Kiss, Smash Hits, The Hits, etc)

I can't stand any of that style of music, so I just avoid it, that way it does't piss me off ;D

God, I'm getting to be an old fart :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> God, I'm getting to be an old fart :-/


You said it ;D


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> You said it Â ;D


Cheers, I feel sooooo much better now :'( :'( :'(


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

It just so happens that i was waiting for Eastenders, and was actually "watching" TOTP but when he came on i thought it'd be funny to watch and listen to him speak.

Westwood is also the ONLY programme i listen to on Radio 1, all the other programmes aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I've just heard one of his songs - stuck like glue :-/ and in it he says something about a number 2!!  I hope he's not going to sh*t on someone


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I've just heard one of his songs - stuck like glue Â :-/ and in it he says something about a number 2!! Â  I hope he's not going to sh*t on someone Â


With him, being such a shitface...you never know. ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

> What the fuck is this man singing?


Who cares, he looks gorgeous :-* [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have never heard of him either :-/ :-X


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Who cares, he looks gorgeous Â :-* [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Is the Drug Dealer look in this year?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Is the Drug Dealer look in this year?


Seems to be Â :-/ Scally central is spreading everywhere :

I have heard of Sean Paul but have no idea what he looks like. He sounds like another Shabba Rank s.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

I'll have to go on the say-so of those of you in the know then, because I'm not likely to see or hear him as the 3 places he apparently manifests himself are closed books to me I'm afraid. (Can't say as if it looks like I'm missing much tho' ;D)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you open this link the new page plays the music on the background.

I love the voice that the girl has...she sounds really good.

http://www.sean-paul.net/index2.html Try track 10

...and I have no issues on how he looks like...but how he sounds.

And for his fans, you may wish to bid for a pillowcase with his face on it. So you may have....sweet...wet dreams! Â ;D  ;D

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3379290207&category=2328


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

For extreme gibberish try track 17 or 4.

Can somebody provide a translation please? Do you think he has to be stoned to sing and talk like this?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I really liked the Blu Cantrell/Sean Paul collaboration - though I didn't like it so much that I went out to buy it.

But for the record, it's Dancehall, it's sung 
in a thick Jamaican accent so it's hardly surprising that a Greek man can't understand it. :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> But for the record, it's Dancehall, it's sung
> in a thick Jamaican accent so it's hardly surprising that a Greek man can't understand it. Â :


And as you are a native Jamaican, you can.


----------

